# Moving tracker



## Damian (9 Jul 2012)

I have read some articles online which suggest PTSB allow NegEq mortgages holder to move home and bring their tracker. However when I asked in the bank I was told no. Was I dealing with someone who does not know, or does it just not happen ?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 Jul 2012)

Only Ulster Bank allows this. PTSB don't.


----------

